# Scott Brown to explore possible bid for 2016 presidency?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Former U.S. Sen. Scott Brown could have presidential aspirations.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/s...ncy/-/9848766/21517570/-/m30adpz/-/index.html


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Scotty I think you're awesome, and I certainly voted for you, but I think you need a little more bite to gain the true conservatives. No flip flopping, and have some balls.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd vote for him if Allen West doesn't throw his cover in the ring.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd like to see him go for governor first.


----------



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)

I wouldn't waste a vote...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

He totally scared the hell out of me when he went limp on the second amendment....WTH?


----------



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)

mpd61 said:


> He totally scared the hell out of me when he went limp on the second amendment....WTH?


Exactly.


----------

